# Eclipse :Implementierung von vorgegebenen Klassen anzeigen lassen



## aze (20. Jul 2009)

Hi

wie kann ich mir in Eclipse die implementierung von bekannten Klassen aus der Java Api anzeigen lassen ,also z.b von JPanel oder irgendeiner anderen Datei die es in einen Package der Art java.*. ... gibt ?

Schöne Grüße

aze


----------



## Vayu (20. Jul 2009)

was du machen kannst:

- wähle die Klasse im Package Explorer/Navigator an und drücke F4
- lass dir die Klasse im Editor anzeigen und markieren den Klassennamen, dann drück Ctrl+t

oder möchtest du den source von JPanel anschauen? Dann brauchst du das JDK statt dem JRE. Das kriegst du auch auf der java-page. Installiere es und stelle das JDK Verzeichnis in Eclipse als Java Environment ein.


----------



## aze (20. Jul 2009)

Hey Danke.Alles klar.


----------

